

Tech Toys That Can Make the Video Screen Passé - junelin
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/27/business/tech-toys-that-can-make-the-video-screen-passe.html

======
archlight
nowadays i go to toys-r-us. there are general lack of thinking of how kids
perceive and interact with toys. my two years old son really like turning
knob. I have midi panel at home and thinking to transform it into play toy
where he can tap and turn to create some generative contents

------
plg
[https://backyardbrains.com](https://backyardbrains.com)

